# How to tell if disk is UFS?



## Melodia27 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am upgrading to leopard on my PowerPC G4. I have met all system requirements. Had to retart my computer holding down the C key to get to
the install part. Now it is  telling me that "you can not install mac osx on this volume without changing your installation settings. Click options to change settings. THe contents of this volume can not be changed,"
So I go to options and it says the destination disk my be erased for installation. That it will be erased and a new copy of mac osx will be installed on the volume. All your data will be lost.
It will be formated as mac os extended,

Now, I haven't done anything. I want to know how to find out if my computer is UFS-formatted volume. Maybe that is the problem? I can not find anywhere how to find out if I am UFS-formatted.

Also, if you would like to help me out. What do I do now? I don't want to lose data!

Melody


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 29, 2007)

You can tell when you are booted off of the installation CD(or any boot disk) by opening Disk Utility and selecting your drive name.  At the bottom you will see your volume format.  I highly doubt your volume is UFS because it is not the default.  More likely it is HFS+ without Journaling and it could be that Leopard requires journaling to be turned on.  

This requires erasing and reformatting so you should back up your data and then reformat as HFS+ Journaled.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 29, 2007)

Melodia27 said:


> I am upgrading to leopard on my PowerPC G4. I have met all system requirements. Had to retart my computer holding down the C key to get to
> the install part. Now it is  telling me that "you can not install mac osx on this volume without changing your installation settings. Click options to change settings. THe contents of this volume can not be changed,"
> So I go to options and it says the destination disk my be erased for installation. That it will be erased and a new copy of mac osx will be installed on the volume. All your data will be lost.
> It will be formated as mac os extended,
> ...



Normally, the default in any OS X installation is to make the drive "Mac OS Extended" (also known as HFS+) so I doubt that it had been formatted previously in UFS.  What was your Mac running before you went for the Leopard upgrade?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 29, 2007)

Captain Code said:


> ...
> 
> This requires erasing and reformatting so you should back up your data and then reformat as HFS+ Journaled.


No reformatting was required for me to convert from HFS+ to HFS+ Journaled. It was just a setting change.


----------



## Melodia27 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok-to answer all questions.

I was on 10.3.9
It says mac os extended journeled in my disk utility.

I bought a family pac for leopard. Updated my ibook G4, it was on 10.3.9, my mac G5 intel, no problem.
This is the only computer so far.
Thank you for your help in this!

Melody


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2007)

I would next try to reboot to that Leopard install disk, and go back to Disk Utility in the menus. Click on your hard drive, and click Repair Disk. If that completes with no errors, quit, and go back to the installer, Choose that drive to install to, and click the Options button again. There's 3 options there: the default upgrade; archive and install, and Erase and install. Can you choose Archive and Install this time? That's the choice that I have been recommending for any Leopard upgrades. If the _only_ choice that you have after the repair, is Erase and Install, come back here again, before doing that, someone else may have a better suggestion.


----------



## Melodia27 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok just so I understand.
I reboot with the leopard disk in my computer. (can I get to the disk utility with my computer rebooted with leopard disk?-just making sure I understand this part)
Go to disk utility, repair disk, if that is done ok, go back to the installer on the leopard disk and you say "choose that drive to install to"  what drive are you talking about-my hard drive after I have done the repair?
Yes I will try the archive and install if it comes up


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 29, 2007)

After booting to the installer, you will see menus at the top of the screen. Choose the Utilities menu, where you will find Disk Utility. After doing the Repair Disk, Quit Disk Utility, and you will return to the installer. You will see the screen where you choose the drive. And, you would choose the hard drive that you just repaired. You will see the Options button then. Good Luck!


----------



## Melodia27 (Dec 29, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> After booting to the installer, you will see menus at the top of the screen. Choose the Utilities menu, where you will find Disk Utility. After doing the Repair Disk, Quit Disk Utility, and you will return to the installer. You will see the screen where you choose the drive. And, you would choose the hard drive that you just repaired. You will see the Options button then. Good Luck!



Here goes!
Keep you posted.
Thanks!

Melody


----------



## Parka (Jan 18, 2008)

So did it work?!

I'm having the exact same problem. Same machine, same error messages. I tried to repair disk and it failed, the detail said:

Checking Catalog file...
Invalid sibling link
volume check failed
Error: Filesystem verify or repair failed.

Any ideas or am I going to have to erase my HD?

n.b. I'm not massively tech-savvy, but I'm aware there's something wrong with my system as the finder regularly crashes, making an internal chugging noise as the screen freezes. I've had certain problems installing software (such as Flash player) before whereby the system crashes and there's no way around it. Any ideas on whether erasing the disk is the answer would be much appreciated.


----------

